# 4 Foot Long Work



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I puked... a few times

Guy cant figure out why his corals are going missing. Stays up past lights our for 3 hours, for 3 nights and found this... then had to tear down the tank to get it out.






*Edit* just realized I titled this WORK when I mean WORM. damn stubby fingers


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

ewwwwww


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, that's like something out of Starship Troopers!


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Holy smokes...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

God almighty .. That is gross !!!!!

How can that thing be hidden all this time ?! It's massive !

.. Just gives me the creeps knowing I'm sticking my hand into a tank with something like that in there.


----------



## c31979839 (Nov 26, 2014)

That's nightmare inducing!!


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

*shudders* This is what nightmares are made of.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Fuck...that!!!!

Sorry for the language, but it was needed


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Yup... Keep putting your hands in the tank without gloves...😖


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Am i the only one that wants one!? (I should edit here that im joking, don't start sending me bristle worms )


----------

